# My 1st MP soap project!



## apl (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I am a newbie and I am proud to say I have made my first batch of soap. The scent is hand-blended _kiwi strawberry rose vanilla cream_ or what I like to call "*Sweet Love*". The name was inspired by my hubby because everytime I use it...well that's another story just know it is lovely 

The soap has mini orange chunks of soap inside (the orange was the only color in stock at the time or I would have purchased a red/green color for the chunks). The lather is great and it doesn't leave you dry when coming out of the shower. However, I do use my whipped shea butter as the icing on the cake.















I know I know the soap says "lavender" lol but, it was the only mold available for those size bars but, now I know I can use shoe boxes with plastic wrap lining and then cut it into the bars.  
Let me know what do you think????


----------



## SiberianSF (Mar 27, 2009)

Makes me wanna grab one and hit the shower


----------



## apl (Mar 27, 2009)

aawww!! Thank you Siberian, I was so excited about the soap I whipped up some shea butter with the same fragrance and oh my goodness....I can't stop smelling myself


----------



## topcat (Mar 27, 2009)

Gorgeous soap!  I bet it smells divine.

Tanya


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 27, 2009)

Your soap looks lovely and I bet the smell is incredible! Great job!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice, the chunks are fun! 

While not approved by the FDA for bath and body (disclaimer  :wink: ) food coloring makes nice colors in M&P. It takes only a few drops. If it is safe to eat, you can rinse with it.


----------



## apl (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!! I am so excited   about it. This would be a good time for a smell-o-vision  

Tabitha: Thanks for the info regarding food coloring. The colorant I purchase they told me it was liquid mica - so the orange has a simmer to it. Is that okay???


----------



## moondancer (Mar 31, 2009)

Those soaps look gorgeous... and they sound delicious! I really love food-related soap scents.   That really sounds like a nice blend of fruit scents with that touch of vanilla. No wonder your hubby loves it.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Your soap looks fantastic ..

Kitn


----------

